# How quickly do clipped wings grow back?



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have to keep Stormy clipped because we don't have a screen door here plus I lost a bird who flew out of the house. 

I had her clipped about 3 weeks ago, and now she is flying higher and longer. 

Is it possible for those feathers to have grown back already?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Some of mine grow faster than others and some take ages to grow 
it really depends


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm just wondering if its possible that I have to do it so soon. She was able to fly up to the top of the A/C yesterday.


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

she may just have alot of power behind those wings


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Clipped Tiels can still fly!
Even clipped birds can and do fly away, unless they have a full clip.
I think this is because they are very lite.
Clipping should not be done untill the feather in question has grown fully.
Correctly clipped feathers will not grow again. So will not be replaced untill that one molts out, and not all feathers will molt out at the same time.

Cindy had a one wing clip when I got her from the rescue, but even with this she could still fly, just crashed on landing sometimes.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I think i am going to have Sunnys avian vet clip her wings when we see her.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

It is possible that they were clipped just before they moulted out and new feathers grew back. The actual clipped feather will not grow as Clawnz said. I have tried to clip Arnie's wings before and she could still fly, just not as far as before.


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

Cockatiels are actually very strong fliers even when clipped. There really is no way to "ground" a cockatiel and keep them from flying. If they want to fly they will fly. Trust me. lol Bailey always finds a way.


----------



## Shotoetoe (May 1, 2011)

Most important bit, if you are afraid they might hurt themselves or fly away, is to clip in a way that they can't lift up well anymore. 

Gliding downward, even if it's pretty much horizontal, isn't that dangerous because your cockatiel will not be able to fly up to a hight it gets confused and lost. You can easily snatch one out of the air if they can only glide


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

Some birds quickly grow their wings back. Others just learn to flap harder in order to keep airborne. I reckon Stormy is compensating by flying harder. Though I reckon it's more tiresome too, so he might get exhausted quicker. And if he is you can easily snatch him :smart:


----------

